

Show HN: Hack corporate purchasing - balin
http://www.roshee.com/

======
KhalPanda
Not to be rude, but most of these comments are from accounts less than a day
old. Obviously there's nothing wrong with asking your satisfied customers to
commend your product, but it just smells "off" without a bit of disclosure.

~~~
joebobfrank
Well full disclosure, I'm a friend of the developer's and warned him that
asking his beta users to comment would look sketchy.

However, to be fair, all he did was share the link to the HN post on facebook
and ask for comments, so all of the comments you see here were actually
written by the users out of their own volition, they were just made aware of
the post.

------
aianus
This appears more useful for larger companies. Startups can usually shout
across the office and get approval to purchase whatever is necessary. At least
until they grow big enough.

~~~
balin
Hi aianus - we're targeting organizations with 25-1,000 employees. This
appears to be the sweet spot for us (at least currently).

------
balin
Hello all - new to HN and looking for feedback from this community.
Specifically would like to hear from salespeople and folks who have tried to
purchase for their organizations.

~~~
gruseom
It looks like you've been astroturfing this thread. That will make this
community about as friendly as a wild boar on fire.

